# AoS orks?



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

This is all I have seen so far, we can add on as things develop








.

Heres some more:


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

From what I can make out on the blurry pics, they look more 40K than fantasy. Also the yellow colour scheme hurts my eyes.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks like AoS to me. If they are going to remove the old line I'm getting me one of those giant spiders, not missing out again.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Einherjar667 said:


>


that mawcrusha is badass o-o


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Damn, that dude with the axe is pretty sweet. I can see him being awesome for either game.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

The infantry don't do too much for me, but the cavalry and characters are pretty cool and man, that Warboss on Wyvern is dope as fuck.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

I agreee with midnight the average models don't seem thst amazing (but still offer opportunity for 40k orks) but the characters seem to be amazing models in thier own right.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Posting this to the relevant thread, but I'm more interested in the dice:


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

I can't really tell if I hate these models or if I just hate the yellow armor. I think it's the paint scheme, but it's really hard to see past that.


----------

